# Köderfische in der Strömung?!



## ZanderPassion (17. Oktober 2013)

Moin Leute, 
Ich hab vor kurzem angefangen in der Stör zu angeln. Tide und Strömung ist hier angesagt. 
Da ich nun aber wenig über Montagen usw. weiß, wollte ich mal fragen ob mir hier jemand weiter helfen kann. 
Ich hab's schon mit etwas erfolg auf Gufi gemacht, aber wollte nunmal mit Köfi ran! Zielfisch ist der zander! 
Ich dachte mir Pose ist schwierig in der Strömung... Also lieber auf Grund? wenn ja, wie?? 
Freue mich über jede Antwort! 
Gruß ZanderPassion #h


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Köderfische in der Strömung?!*

Grundblei an nem Tangle-Boom auf die Hauptschnur, Vorfach mit großem Einzelhaken oder 2 Drillingen, Köfi dran und raus damit...


----------



## Rudelgurke (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Köderfische in der Strömung?!*

Also ich bin ausm Süden, daher kann ich dir übers Tidenproblem nix sagen. Ich kann dir aber sagen, wie ich meinen Zander-Köfi anbringe.
Ködernadel kurz hinterm Kopf einstechen und bis zum Schwanz durch den Fisch gehen. Hakenschlaufe einhängen und durchziehen. Sprich die Schnur kommt in Schwanznähe (oben) raus und der Haken hängt in Kopfnähe. 

http://www.sfv-dietzhoelztal.de/images/KoederfischRuecken2_000.gif

Ähnlich wie auf dem Bild, nur das Haken mehr Richtung Kopf und schnur mehr Richtung Schwanz.
Jetzt kommt der Trick.
Sobald der Haken so sitzt wie du möchtest, nimmst du die Schnur hinten, wickelst sie einmal um den schwanz und fädelst sie unter der Umwicklung durch. So entsteht eine Art Schlaufe, die sich um den Schwanz festzieht und beim Wurf den Köfi perfekt hält.
Auf die Hauptschnur kommt dann ein Laufblei. In deinem Falle vermutlich 70-100 gramm, oder mehr ?! Musst testen.

Randinfo: Sowohl wegen der Schlaufe, aber auch wegen Zander/Hecht, nimmst du hier am besten einen großen Einzelhaken und bindest 30-40cm gute geflochtene Schnur drauf.

Das ist natürlich alles abwandelbar. Z.b. mit Zwillingshaken, oder bei nicht so weiten würfen mit Stahlvorfach statt der geflochtenen. Ich mach das nach Gefühl.
Wichtig ist, dass der Haken richtig rum sitzt. Zander beissen mit dem Kopf zuerst. Hakenspitze also richtung Schwanzflosse


----------



## Rudelgurke (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Köderfische in der Strömung?!*

Also das ist meine Montage am See.
In deinem Fall (Fluss), musst es je nach Strömung anpassen. Am See beissen sie relativ vorsichtig.


----------



## ZanderPassion (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Köderfische in der Strömung?!*

Also ersteinmal danke an euch Beide für die schnelle Antwort!! 
Ich denke ich werde werde dann mit Tangle-Boom und Zwillingshaken an Geflochtener angeln !! 

Wie ist das mit der Bisserkennung? 
was mache ich da am besten? 

danke im vorraus!
Grüße ZanderPassion |supergri


----------



## carpforce1 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Köderfische in der Strömung?!*

Moin ZanderPassion,

Zum Grundfischen eine Feederrute / Grundrute mit Freilaufrolle und Gummiband zum einschlaufen der Schnur.

Die Zander im Fluss sind nich so zickig wie die im See daher stört der etwas höhere Wiederstand nicht.

Posenfischen kannst du auch, aber dann in Verbindung mit einer Stellfischrute.

Das System mit dem Durchfädeln vom Kopfher mag ich am Fluss nicht da sich die Fische oftmals drehen und eher verscheuchen als fangen.
(Im See ist es anders)

Ich fisch lieber ein Zweihakensystem. Einzelhaken zur Lippenköderung und einen Drilling in die Afterflosse. Die fische drehen sich seltener und du kannst sofort anhauen. Auch der Köfi steht natürlich in der Strömung mit dem Kopf vorraus.

Zwischen Tangle-Bomm und Blei setze ich noch ca. 20 -25 cm Mono (dünner als Hauptschnur).
Zu einem als sollbruchstelle wegen der Steinpackung wenn das Blei mal hängen bleibt. Zum anderen hebst du den Köfi einwenig vom Grund ab und somit taumelt er knapp über Grund.

Bisserkennung entweder über die Spitze, Pose, Bissanzeiger oder das summen des Freilaufs.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Grüße
Carpforce


----------



## Rudelgurke (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Köderfische in der Strömung?!*

Carpforce hat natürlich recht, da hab ich nicht dran gedacht. In Strömung machts natürlich Sinn, den Fisch andersrum zu ködern.

Merken tust dus, wenn er abzieht ja. Am See den Bügel sogar offen lassen (gummi). Am Fluss denke ich auch, dass der Freilauf reichen müsste.


----------



## Rudelgurke (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Köderfische in der Strömung?!*

In jedem Fall beissen Zander verhältnismäßig vorsichtig. Mancheiner, besonders am See, gibt ihnen sogar Schnurr, damit sie nichts vom Widerstand spüren.


----------



## ZanderPassion (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Köderfische in der Strömung?!*

Alles klar , danke Leute  
Werde denn am Wochenende berichten! 
Liebe Grüße und allzeit Petri! 
ZanderPassion#h


----------



## thanatos (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Köderfische in der Strömung?!*



Rudelgurke schrieb:


> In jedem Fall beissen Zander verhältnismäßig vorsichtig. Mancheiner, besonders am See, gibt ihnen sogar Schnurr, damit sie nichts vom Widerstand spüren.


 
#d kann man nicht generell behaupten,hab sie schon auf
schweres Hechtgeschirr erwischt,anderseits haben sie manchmal die Macke zu spielen ,sind dann aber meist die Halbstarken nehmen den Köfi ein Stück mit lassen ihn los
und der nächste nimmt ihn,erwischt man selten:c.Bevorzuge auch die schon beschriebene zwei Hakenanköderung,hab den Eindruck das Zander relativ oft den Köfi von hinten nehmen.
Meine Strömungsmontage :Hauptschnur -Posenstopper,Perle
Karabinerwirbel freilaufend ,Perle ,Karabinerwirbel am Ende der
Hauptschnur anbinden.An den Endwirbel kommt je nach Strömungsstärke an ein dünneres Mono das Blei (Birne,Stab oder Teller ist egal),an den freilaufenden Wirbel das Vorfach 
wie lang ist Geschmacksache hat mit 30 cm genauso wie mit  
1 Meter geklappt.Rute steil stellen und Bremse oder Freilauf
so einstellen das es geradeso dem Strömungsdruck standhält.
Auf den Posenstopper kann man auch verzichten hat dann aber keine Kontrolle mehr in welcher Tiefe der Köderfisch ist ,diese
Notwendigkeit ist allerdings eine Glaubensfrage.;+#t


----------



## Rudelgurke (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Köderfische in der Strömung?!*

Du hast natürlich recht. Aber daher steht da auch "verhältnismäßig". Denn ich finde schon, dass Zander im Vergleich zu Forellen/Aal/Hecht/etc. vorsichtig beissen. Meistens sind das vor Allem die halbstarken, stimmt. Aber das sind nunmal auch die, die man am häufigsten Fängt bei dieser Methode. Zumindest im See. Wie das mit Bewegung im Fluss aussieht weis ich nicht. Wir haben hier leider kein Fließgewässer mit entsprechendem Zanderbesatz.


----------



## thanatos (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Köderfische in der Strömung?!*

@ Rudelgurke,ich glaub der Zander ist der einzige Fisch bei uns wo jeder nur seine persöhnlichen Erfahrungen mitteilen kann.
Sein Verhalten ist definitiv in jedem Gewässer anders.


----------



## Rudelgurke (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Köderfische in der Strömung?!*

Hast du im See durchschnittlich andere Erfahrungen gemacht ? Würde mich tatsächlich auch interessieren. Soo lange bin ich noch nicht im Zandergeschäft


----------



## ZanderPassion (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Köderfische in der Strömung?!*

Leider kein Fisch, nicht mal ein Biss  
Aber was solls  nicht jeder Angeltag ist Fangtag , der Fluss an dem ich angele und die Zander sind allgemein sehr launisch ! 
Werde wohl noch einen zweiten Versuch starten!
Grüße ZanderPassion


----------



## carpforce1 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Köderfische in der Strömung?!*

Um diese Urzeit solltest du noch am Wasser sein!

Bleib dran und wechsel die Stellen. Unterspüllte Ufer sowie tiefe Rinnen sollten im Moment top Stellen sein.

Grüße
Carpforce


----------



## thanatos (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Köderfische in der Strömung?!*

ngeln getestet).Natürlich mach ich es in der Regel wie´s im Lehrbuch steht,aber in einem See in dem es gute Zander gab
hab ich damit Aale,Barsche und Hechte erbeutet aber keine Zander,bis mal einer eine Plötze von etwa 25 cm ,welche an
meiner Stippe hing verfolgt hat ,ich hab meine Montage grad
noch so retten können,gibt eine beachtlichen Knall wenn
er an der Oberfläche die Kiefer zusammen haut.Seit dem
hab ich da nur noch Plötzen ab 18 cm angeködert,gab zwar keine Aale
und Barsche mehr aber ab und zu einen Zander und nicht immer möchte ich sie als groß bezeichnen.Daher auch meine feste Meinung ,daß man nicht alles verallgemeinern kann und ganz besonders ist das auf Zander zutreffend.


----------



## thanatos (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Köderfische in der Strömung?!*

Nun hat mir doch jemand den Anfang von meinem Text geklaut,klar beißen die Zander (wie auch andere Fische )im
See anders als in der Strömung und manchmal sind sie auch
ganz schon pingelig ,aderseits nehmen sie auch mal Köder
die nicht für sie bestimmt sind,z.B.9 Pfund +Zander an
starkem Stahlvorfach und ´nem richtig fetten Hechtproppen
zur Mittagsstunde.Sind dann die Erlebnisse wo man an den
Lehrbüchern und der eignen Erfahrung zweifelt.


----------

